# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Acto de buena fe del SCRATS - Los mensajes perdidos

## Luján

Voy a intentar recuperar en modo bruto los mensajes perdidos.

Muchas gracias a Javigs por su ayuda al localizarlos en la caché de Google.




> 05-jul-2010, 23:29  cantarin:
> 
> Hola compañeros
> 
> Os dejo un detalle de periodico del levante para que la leais si es que  os parece bien, nada mas es un "acto de buena fe" el almacenar el agua  en Entrepeñas y Buendía y luego derivarla en menor cantidad. Creo que  son horas para no escribir, que yo mismo comentaré mañana porque esa  buena fe puede tener ciertas patatas calientes que quisiera comentar, y  por otro campo una frasecita que vuelve a poner los los dientes a  rechinar.
> 
> http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100701.html
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Lamentablemente esta forma no es la más adecuada, y no hace recuperar a los miembros el conteo de sus mensajes, pero al menos están aquí expuestos

----------


## Salut

Jo, se han perdido mis mensajes  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Jo, se han perdido mis mensajes


Lo siento, pero la caché de Google es del 7 Jul 2010 20:08:37 GMT, así que todo lo escrito después de esa hora hasta el descubrimiento del error está perdido, a no ser que el foro haya guardado una copia de seguridad, cosa que sólo sabe Embalses, el administrador.

----------


## Salut

En fin, paciencia... habrá que repetir lo que dijimos, resumiendo un poco  :Frown: 

Esencialmente, le reprochaba a cantarin que especulara con la existencia de "malas intenciones ocultas" por parte del SCRATS.

Está claro que no se trata de un "acto de buena fe", y que desde luego que no compensa para nada todo el impacto que el trasvase genera aguas abajo de Bolarque. El principal beneficiario de esta medida sería el propio SCRATS, que ganaría así capacidad de embalse para una regulación hiperanual... pero no es una maléfica estrategia para tener más agua.

De implementarse este "guardar el agua en E+B", la situación legal sería muy similar a la que ya tiene el embalse de Alarcón (río Júcar): se lleva una contabilidad de qué volúmenes de agua pertenecen a qué demarcación hidrográfica, y sobre estos volúmenes manda cada demarcación. 

Obviamente el nuevo reglamento de explotación sólo tendría en cuenta los volumenes asignados al Tajo... y dicho nuevo reglamento se basará necesariamente, por imperativo legal, en aquello que se determine en el Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca del Tajo y en el Plan Especial de Sequías.

_La jerarquía de documentos es la siguiente:
- Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca del Tajo
- Plan Especial de Sequías del Tajo
- Reglamento de Explotación del ATS
- Plan Hidrológico de Cuenca del Segura
- Plan Especial de Sequías del Segura_

También comentaba que lo que el SCRATS plantea en cuanto a aprobar una única vez la trasvasabilidad del agua es de lo más razonable. Se trata de la más elemental seguridad jurídica... evidentemente, si no se garantiza esto, pues _"Más vale pájaro en mano"_, y los caudales se llevarán al menos hasta Alarcón.


Finalmente, decir que todas estas "ofertas" no son más que un brindis al sol si el SCRATS no empieza a cambiar de actitud, y a tomar en cuenta la planificación hiperanual. Porque, teniendo a su disposición el embalse de Alarcón, es francamente penoso ver que nunca han utilizado esta posibilidad de forma efectiva.

Si no se ha utilizado la capacidad de embalse de Alarcón... ¿qué nos hace pensar que utilizarán de forma hiperanual la de Entrepeñas y Buendía?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Pero en caso de que realmente empiecen a recurrir a la planificación hiperanual (deberían, si el nuevo PHC es mínimamente racional), el beneficio para la comarca es sin duda enorme: todos los usos no consuntivos que se le puedan ocurrir.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Gracias Luján tenemos de regreso nuestros mensajes, asi se puede seguir hablando del tema, que creo que hemos puesto bien en claro de que va.

Hola Salut, ciertamente lo que dices tiene muchisimo sentido, pero creo que: 



> pero no es una maléfica estrategia para tener más agua.


Quizás no lo sea, pero puede también verse del modo que yo expuse, como posible es, ahora bien que no sea lo que persigan perfectamente puede ser, yo no pertenezco al SCRATS ni quiero, mas que nada porque habría muchisimas discusiones por la actitud que tiene y que tu mismo has manifestado en numerosas ocasiones.

Ciertamente tendrían que pensar un poco mas en previsiones hiperanuales, no en el año, quizás de ese modo habría agua todos los años, la misma porque no veo yo la necesidad de usar cada vez más agua, cuando segun nos mostró jagss en el mensaje recuperado tienen prohibido aumentar regadios, asique si se planificica, cuantifica y se prevee cuanto se van a necesitar se puede hacer esa prevision hiperanuales y así tener agua todos, no mas manifestaciones, no mas sobreexplotacion del tajo, no mas luchas ni guerras del agua.

Ciertamente cada uno tiene que hacer su parte, y el Tajo con toda su cuenca tiene que hacer un plan de cuenca racional y ajustado a la realidad, a partir de ahí vamos a ver que se puede hacer con el Trasvase, algo que si bien no creo que sea necesario derrogarlo si se hacen bien las cosas, pero que necesita cambios vitales urgentes para evitar el expolio y asegurar el futuro de la comarca. Todo es posible si se hacen bien la cosas... Asique a confiar y pelear "racionalmente" por lo que es justo.

un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Cuando vi el hilo anterior del Scrats, pense que se habia solucionado, en él he dicho lo que ocurrió.
A los mensajes perdidos, se une que tambien me quedé sin ordenador hasta esta tarde.
Aunque ha sido por causas ajenas a mí, os pido disculpas y de nuevo, Gracias Javigs

----------


## Salut

> Todo es posible si se hacen bien la cosas... Asique a confiar y pelear "racionalmente" por lo que es justo.


En esas estamos... así que a batallar en la medida en que podamos, y a meter caña a los políticos y altos funcionarios que quieran ponernos trabas!

----------


## cantarin

Toma gestos de buena voluntad!!! ahí los tenemos de nuevo, son INSACIABLES


la pedrera mas llena que nunca!!!! y ver la noticia

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/768570/0/

hablan mejor los hechos que las palabras... A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan!!!! 

No se puede fiar uno de estos señores, no piden porque tengan necesidad de agua, porque si habland e necesidad con la pedrera atestada de agua venga ya hombre!!!! y para consumo humano, las desaladoras no han parado en todo lo que va de año de producir agua, ¿A donde va tanta agua?...

Ya esta bien de intentar engañar a la gente...

----------


## cantarin

¿Había que confiar en estos srs y sus gestos de buena fe?... han tardado poquito en mostrar su verdadero rostro... ¿Les queda dudas alguno de su buena voluntad?

----------

